# Acro Yoga



## Martin Canty (Aug 21, 2017)

We had a Yoga festival over the weekend, a lot of fun & as a volunteer got to do whatever class I wanted.....

One of the highlights was taking an Acro Yoga class, a fusion of yoga & acrobatics; most of us were first timers so it was not particularly graceful, even for the yoga instructors in other disciplines.
We all had a blast, even myself who got dropped a couple of times. It was not as difficult as I thought despite having really bad balance.
One of the instructors in our local studio want to start a class.....

Hope you guys can see this video, I've had issues posting youtube in the past seeing as I'm in the States.






I realize that none of you (to my knowledge) have met me but I'm not the guy in the video, I can only aspire to be as good as these guys are!!!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

I can see the video fine. I'd give my eyeteeth to be bendy.


----------



## New-journey (Aug 22, 2017)

Fantastic video. I love yoga and yoga festival sounds so much fun. My youngest does acro and has tried acro yoga , she bends in all the right places and is super strong as trains every day. I will never bend so will stick to my gentle yoga!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 24, 2017)

Amazing video Martin ~ thanks for sharing - I actually felt very relaxed just watching it ~ did I see right  ~ did the female do the full lotus a few times?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 24, 2017)

Amazing.  I can just imagine the fun you all must have had .


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 24, 2017)

wirralass said:


> ~ did the female do the full lotus a few times?


She did, WL, alas I have difficulty with the Lotus these days owing to shot ankles, can only do left over right without pain.... Must work on it!!! Can't imagine doing it while lifted in the air.


----------

